# Light show test run



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

A little background on this video, this is my first attempt at sequencing lights to music using Light O Rama and I wanted to set it up this past weekend to test it out before I actually set it up. Glad I did too. I found out that the 9 LED spotlights from Spirits that I bought last year are not dimmable which is why the 3 red and 1 blue in the very back only flash once in a while. Other than that I was pretty stoked it worked. I had the lights turned around backwards facing us so I could see them. In reality they will be facing the other way lighting up the tombstones and various props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really enjoy seeing what folks do with light/sound synchronizations. Sounds as if your audience liked it, too


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is that?


----------

